

Ask HN: Would you like to deepen your LinkedIn network quickly? - hornbaker

I posted a little experiment to HN a few hours ago, but it didn't get the attention it needs to make this work for all of us.<p>Please take a look at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3779070, and if you like the concept behind it (share your LinkedIn profile with everyone here, and grow your LinkedIn network with the power of HN), then you know what do to.<p>So far, only 39 members have posted, because the original post never made it to the home page. I really think this is a valuable thing to do for anyone looking to grow their professional network. I've already connected with most of those members, and met some pretty amazing people.
======
hornbaker
Clickable link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3779070>

